# GRID 2 PC Free for Limited Time - Heads Up!



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey,

Not sure if of interest but for a couple of days humble bundle are offering GRID 2 for free for people who sign up to their free newsletter.

I've done it, gives you a steam key and you can just unsub from their newsletter if you want after.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grid2-spa-bathurst

Free mainstream game what's not to like!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Done. Cheers buddy. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just installed GRID2, thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------

